# Cheap Flights..A Thing Of The Past?



## Frank Wilson (Jul 15, 2010)

Just been looking for some Faro flights for April (which isn't exactly high season) and the cheapest appear to be about £150 each.

What happened to the good old days when we could do two for less than £100.


----------



## jerryceltner (May 15, 2012)

You're not giving us any info.
Are you flying out of Faro or flying into Faro.
What airport are you going to in the UK or flying out of.

The other thing I would presume but don't know is it around Easter time????

These questions could be answered in more detail if we knew this info.


----------



## notlongnow (May 21, 2009)

> What happened to the good old days when we could do two for less than £100.


My wife does about 12 trips per year, and I'm sorry to say that (largely) those days are gone. We have seen returns at "old-school" prices for seriously off-season times (i.e. now or mid Jan) but I honestly don't think you're going to find 2009/2010 type flight prices in April however hard you look.

All the extra fees and supplements are way more now too.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Easter is March 31st in 2013. 
flights on Easyjet to Luton on April 23rd €48.49 and return 29th €49.99 not bad at around £80!!! British Rail is the UK would cost that to go from Bristol to london!!!!


----------



## jerryceltner (May 15, 2012)

I agree

I always fly into Luton. So from Faro to Luton 99 euro return. Leave 19th April and return 28th April.
If flying from Luton to Faro 109 euro return. Leave 20th April and return 30th April. Either £80 or £88 depending on which way you are traveling. 
I think that the price is very good indeed.

Just checked Brittany Ferries Santander to Portsmouth £678 return plus fuel, tolls and a whole load of stress. This price was for mid April sailings


----------



## anapedrosa (Mar 21, 2011)

I only wish I was worrying about flights at that cost. I was pleased to get a flight at $1200. CAD - ok so I'm going from Ottawa to Lisbon, but when I see a post like this I think you sure are lucky.


----------



## Frank Wilson (Jul 15, 2010)

Just had a quick look at Luton and you are quite correct, they are much cheaper than flying from "up north"

Whilst we could save £60 each on the flights it adds four hours driving each way to the journey but maybe worth looking at. (The cost of the petrol is not a consideration as is company car so fuel is found)

We usually fly from either Liverpool or Manchester, maybe Luton have better airport subsidies.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

You've also Leeds, Birmingham, Doncaster and Stansted


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Don't forget the major airlines our son has booked Manchester to Lisbon August via TAP, flights and car less than Ryanair minus car, ok he's longer drive this end but better luggage weight.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

canoeman said:


> Don't forget the major airlines our son has booked Manchester to Lisbon August via TAP, flights and car less than Ryanair minus car, ok he's longer drive this end but better luggage weight.



Too true canoeman. In august I have found fares cheaper on BA or TAP than on Easyjet from Bristol.

On one occassion last year the cost of the flight on Easyjet one way was more expensive than on TAP or BA RETURN !!!! and that wasn`t counting the luggage allowance. 20kgs included i n scheduled fares!!!!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

we increased our shopping list already


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

and if you get carried away you can always pay for that extra suitcase....... :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------

